# osteoarthritis help



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

I suffer from osteoarthritis throughout my whole body. Every year it gets worse. My mother had it also, she pasted at 91 year young in 2012. I have tried just about everything anyone has suggested with no real success. It seems the only thing that gives relief are narcotics. I really wish I could find something other than narcotics. my shoulders & knees are so bad that orthopedic doctors are saying the only long term fix is replacements. I'm 66 years old & I'm not wanting to go that route. I have had injection with some success. 
I'm open to hearing any suggestions or ideas. 

Thanks.


----------



## RLStewart (Sep 10, 2006)

I've had some luck with a combination of diet, exercise and supplements. Its not a quick fix though and you really have stick with it because you don't see results overnight. In a nutshell pretty much no processed foods, sugar or gluten and keep your weight down as low as you can manage. Exercise everyday, I started out walking and now walk/hike/run. I stretch everyday and use a foam roller and tennis ball on tight muscles. I started taking the usual joint supplements about 5-6 years ago and have since added some antioxidants and anti-inflammatory ones such as turmeric and grape seed extract. Not sure why but the grape seed extract really keeps my hands from hurting as I found when I ran out for a week. Auto-immune disorders and inflammatory diseases run rampant in my family and we have all found that going gluten and sugar free helps. Might just be our particular genetics but I think there are probably benefits for everyone.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I was watching a "Back to Eden" video with Paul Gautchie and he was talking about the pain his body experienced...was a war vet and exposed to agent orange over there. Apparently his wife had introduced him to a friend who told him "all pain is caused by acid in the body". Paul said he was going to test that theory; so he changed his diet drastically to warrant off any acidic ash remaining in his system. He has been pain free now for over 24 yrs. You might want to consider something like this.

Also, I too have osteoporosis and have suffered from arthritic pain. I recently had a hip implant and have been pain free ever since; so you might want to go see a bone doctor and get some X-rays. Do not rule out surgical help.

There are other supplements you can take too instead of narcotics. Some were mentioned above. I've found apple cider vinegar (with mother in it) was helpful prior to my transplant. And I'm always cautious as to what I eat/drink. I also grow blueberries, elderberries, currants and goji berries. All of these are helpful to the immune system. I make "slushes" out of them with Kefir grains and goat milk; so they are easy to take...quite delicious.

Hope this information helps.

I know your research can give a lot of information that can be overwhelming; so you simply will need to take it one step (one item) at a time and test them out. It is a long-term process and I do feel for you. Just remember a positive attitude will go a long way to helping.


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

RLStewart said:


> I've had some luck with a combination of diet, exercise and supplements. Its not a quick fix though and you really have stick with it because you don't see results overnight. In a nutshell pretty much no processed foods, sugar or gluten and keep your weight down as low as you can manage. Exercise everyday, I started out walking and now walk/hike/run. I stretch everyday and use a foam roller and tennis ball on tight muscles. I started taking the usual joint supplements about 5-6 years ago and have since added some antioxidants and anti-inflammatory ones such as turmeric and grape seed extract. Not sure why but the grape seed extract really keeps my hands from hurting as I found when I ran out for a week. Auto-immune disorders and inflammatory diseases run rampant in my family and we have all found that going gluten and sugar free helps. Might just be our particular genetics but I think there are probably benefits for everyone.


Thanks for your response. I exercise as much as I can. I eat healthy & my weight is 189 Lbs @ 6'. I was up to 230 but started eating every more veggies & fruits than before & added some work building as I could on our place. I'm going to try PT starting next week to see if I can get some benefit. I will try some grape seed extract. I use Tumeric & others.


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

motdaugrnds said:


> I was watching a "Back to Eden" video with Paul Gautchie and he was talking about the pain his body experienced...was a war vet and exposed to agent orange over there. Apparently his wife had introduced him to a friend who told him "all pain is caused by acid in the body". Paul said he was going to test that theory; so he changed his diet drastically to warrant off any acidic ash remaining in his system. He has been pain free now for over 24 yrs. You might want to consider something like this.
> 
> Also, I too have osteoporosis and have suffered from arthritic pain. I recently had a hip implant and have been pain free ever since; so you might want to go see a bone doctor and get some X-rays. Do not rule out surgical help.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response. My acid is neutral @7.0Ph. I drink High Ph Ionized water with an ORP between -350 to -800. Ph levels between 9.0-10.0. I have elderberry extract & I forgot about Apple Cider Vinegar. I have plenty of it with mothers. I will go back to a few ounces with my water in morning & eve. I drink about 120 ounces per day of Ionized water. I'll try some elderberry & see if that helps. We have a Chanson Miracle Max machine. Again Thanks


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

The only other thing I know of that hasn't been offered is that my uncle used to dry pokeberries and then eat one or two a day. He never ate them until after they were dried for awhile. I don't know how safe that is since I have also heard they are toxic so you might want to do some investigation before trying it...or forget that you ever read this.


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

Declan said:


> The only other thing I know of that hasn't been offered is that my uncle used to dry pokeberries and then eat one or two a day. He never ate them until after they were dried for awhile. I don't know how safe that is since I have also heard they are toxic so you might want to do some investigation before trying it...or forget that you ever read this.


Thanks for your response. I have never heard of pokeberries. Are they a berry that grows in a certain area of the US?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I was going to suggest poke berries, but really didn't want to deal with all the opinions of those who've always been told they are poisonous.

Poke berries are a classic prescription for osteoarthritis. I've used poke berries for almost ten years. They work for me. This is a good time to try them. They are best fresh, not dried. I'm 190lb and eat 4-6 of the fresh berries every six hours or so, when I have them. They help me a lot. I've never tried drying them, because I was told that the medicinal quality was lost in all preservation methods except making them into wine. I haven't gotten around to making poke berry wine yet. Google it.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

topofmountain said:


> Thanks for your response. I have never heard of pokeberries. Are they a berry that grows in a certain area of the US?


they are a weed with a purple berry. People eat the weed like turnips after they boil it through a few different waters which is supposed to take the poison out of them. IDK if they grow in your area or not. They grow everywhere here in the mid-Atlantic


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

Declan said:


> they are a weed with a purple berry. People eat the weed like turnips after they boil it through a few different waters which is supposed to take the poison out of them. IDK if they grow in your area or not. They grow everywhere here in the mid-Atlantic


Thanks. I will have to google them & see if they can be ordered. I never hear of them in the west.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

I take 8 grams (not a misprint - that is 8000 milligrams) of glucosamine every day. It took about 30 days to kick in but it has been very helpful to me. It is all I need to be pain free.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Osteoarthritis is when the cartilage in the joints wear out and eventually the bone rubs on bone. 

There isn't a lot that can be done if you don't want the joints replaced, except pain medication/pain managment. 

Chronic pain is depressing.


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> Osteoarthritis is when the cartilage in the joints wear out and eventually the bone rubs on bone.
> 
> There isn't a lot that can be done if you don't want the joints replaced, except pain medication/pain managment.
> 
> Chronic pain is depressing.


I'm kind of coming to that conclusion. There are a couple of things that help short term. One is using Emu Oil & Peppermint Oil topically. The other is I started drinking Apple Cider Vinegar with Mothers & that seems to relieve the constant aching. 

Thanks to everyone for their input. I have kind of decided pain management is my best choice for now. I don't want to undergo several surgeries that may or may not work. At 66 years old i would rather take life easy. I'm very fortunate to have a younger wife that keeps telling me to just do what I feel like doing, when I feel like doing it. We have simplify our lives a bunch recently. We moved our RV into a small RV Park a few blocks from the wife's work in a small town where we have basic shopping, a hospital with good doctors. We like the quiet, & peaceful lifestyle of a small town close to friends.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

How do you use grape seed extract? I also have osteoarthritis.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Take a look at the gut bacteria thread in this forum. It's another avenue that explains why diet matters.


----------

